
Ask HN: Programmers of HN – What do you think of podcasting? - jeshan25
Hey guys. I&#x27;m thinking of starting a podcast where I&#x27;d interview programmers to find out about their wisdom and share it with the rest of us.
What do you think of podcasting in general? Do you listen to them regularly? Do you <i>care</i> about listening to interviews (assuming the interviewer asks the right questions)?
======
nixy
I listen to podcasts. Daily. On my commute and at home. Mainly chat,
interviews and documentaries or historical podcasts. Tech podcasts not so
much, I haven't yet found one that's, well, good. I think my main issue with
the technical podcasts I've tried is that they're usually run by big-
personality Americans, if you know the type. I like my podcasts toned down,
with little hyperbole and a lot of to-the-point.

~~~
jeshan25
Thanks. what are you listening to nowadays? (tech/non-tech)

